# Apache 2.4 running the wrong MPM.

## Philippe23

On Apache 2.2 I was running mpm_itk via the APACHE2_MPMS setting, but it appears to have been removed and broken into it's own ebuild.[1]  I've unmasked and installed www-apache/mpm_itk-2.4.7_p4-r1 and added "-D MPM_ITK" to /etc/conf.d/apache2, but "apache2 -V", mod_status, & mod_info all report "MPM Name: prefork".  However, mod_info reports "Server Version: Apache/2.4.18 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.0.2g mpm-itk/2.4.7-04 PHP/5.5.33-pl0-gentoo" and I see mpm_itk.c in there as well, so I'm pretty sure it's getting loaded.

What am I missing?  How do I force Apache 2.4 to use a specific MPM?

[1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410451

----------

